# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  santinelli edgers 9000sx express with mini blocker

## sjannen

Hi I have a few edgers for sale. 

3  santinelli 9000sx  express two are in use now one is for parts
1 le 1200
1le 1000 express
1 le 1000 
1 ce blocker
2 ice mini
2 santinelli drills

scenario 1 santinelli 9000 with ice mini $9500
scenario 2 two santinelli 9000 and ice mini connecting to both with less stress drill ( I can show you how to drill in less than a min s0 perfect that  a clip on sunglass will look Machine done) 15500
Now you know my pricing mix and match what you want and make me an offer  
All edgers come with service manuals,  operator manuals blocks pads and extra (old)cr39 lenses for practice teaching how to adjust the machine
 I want to keep 3 edgers for my practice 
 I find the 9000 sx express are just as good as the others so I will let the market decide what it wants.......
Ask Questions?3154921774
I would prefer to deliver and set up to ensure we are both happy

----------


## Kujiradesu

Interested in Santinelli 9000sx and CE Blocker if still available. Not sure if price would be right, but asking anyway.

----------


## sjannen

Give me a call 315-492-1774

----------


## SpectacleLLC

I just posted this if you are interested…

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/ele/d/columbia-santinelli-le-9000lx/7572638706.html

----------


## SpectacleLLC

Would you be interested in selling mine?
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/ele...572638706.html

----------


## Brad

> Interested in Santinelli 9000sx and CE Blocker if still available. Not sure if price would be right, but asking anyway.


I have a LE 9000 for sale if you are still looking.  Has just been completely overhauled and is ready to go.  Selling due to retirement.  Asking 7000 OBO

----------

